# Gaggia Classic and Hario Mini Mill first week



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello fellow coffee lovers,

So a couple of days ago I got my lovely new Gaggia Classic set up in the kitchen and have been somewhat obsessively messing around with it the last couple of days (much to the bemusement of my coffee-hating other half) trying to get some good shots.

The Hario Mini Mill is a bit more fiddly than I was expecting - am learning that even the slightest change in grind and can have a significant impact on the shots (from an 8 second shot to a 50 second one), but I think i'm getting some good crema.

I'm using Drury Reale beans at the moment, but am after some other recommendations for some good, strong but inexpensive espresso beans.

I made the Rancilio wand upgrade too, but am still going through some teething difficulties getting some good milk. Any tips there would be good too.

As far as lattes/cappucinos go, i've heard conflicting advice as to whether you should pull the shots first or steam the milk first. Which is the better method?

Thanks again all,

Nick


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Nick

Not that I'm an expert, far from it, but I find that it's better to pull the shot first, then steam the milk.

My reasoning is that the classic doesn't seem to be powerful enough to steam the milk and then maintain a hot enough/consistent temperature for a good espresso.

I preheat everything and as soon as I've pulled my shot I switch on the steam switch, empty and wash the PF ( bottomless so easy to clean ) and put the milk into my steaming jug, by his time 20-30 secs, the steam light is on.

Hope this helps.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821695,-3.026194


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Officially you should steam first and do espresso last, so it is as fresh as possible. The problem is by that time the microfoam will generally have degraded, even if you spin it to keep it intact. So it's a choice .. the lesser of two evils. I find that as long as you have pre-filled the milk jug and don't waste any time, doing the espresso first is best because it doesn't sit around for more than a minute or so before you pour the freshly steamed milk in.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

nick52 said:


> Hello fellow coffee lovers,
> 
> So a couple of days ago I got my lovely new Gaggia Classic set up in the kitchen and have been somewhat obsessively messing around with it the last couple of days (much to the bemusement of my coffee-hating other half) trying to get some good shots.
> 
> ...


Hey, I've got a Hario Mini Mill and am about to pull the trigger on a Gaggia Classic.

I am wondering if you know what is the best grinding setting (in terms of clicks) for making espressos with the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Each mini mill will be different, so there is no correct click setting for every mini mill. As you have found a single click can make a big difference. You can tune the speed of the pour by up/down dosing (slower/faster respectively) and tamping harder/lighter.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to steam first with the classic.......then drop water till the brew light goes off....wait till its back on then do the espresso.

to steam milk milk I'd purge steam wand,,,,,, turn on steam switch, wait 20-25 sec purge again wait say 3 sec then steam.....this is usually before steam light comes on. You get the best of the steam that way.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I have never tried doing the steam first. Read somewhere if you do when you then go to do your shot the boiler will be running to hot for a decent espresso shot. Dunno if that's true or not but would make sense as it will run hotter to create steam I suppose. You'll find different info for both cases I expect the nets a minefield of info.

I'd just make sure you have everything ready, cup warmed the lot and go for it. Try both ways and see which works best for you taste and process wise.

Only way of knowing for sure and if your drinking it your like Judge, jury and executioner.....Kinda Dredd of your mega city coffee world.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tended to find the espresso lasted longer than the microfoam- so I made that first.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Try this for creating your microfoam.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-%28Velvety-Microfoam%29&p=273557#post273557


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I always brew first then steam, not only so the milk doesn't go flat etc. also for the fact you may screw a shot up (grind/tamp etc.) so the milk won't be going cold as well while you prepare another shot.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Try this for creating your microfoam.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-%28Velvety-Microfoam%29&p=273557#post273557


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-%28Velvety-Microfoam%29


----------

